# Taurus 689 Revolver



## InTheDawghouse

Here's my latest trip to the range. I was adjusting my sights at 25 feet so some are a little off and I pulled up on one (embarrasing). Not too bad for an old man though.


----------



## Baldy

Looks good to me. I practic a lot at 25' to 30' heck I can't see much farther than that any.


----------



## InTheDawghouse

I figure if I need to shoot at something that's more than 25-30 feet away from me, I'm gonna run away first.


----------

